# Have you ever signed up for training



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, twice. Both times the trainers wanted to use methods that I wasn't comfortable with. The upside was that I now know what questions to ask if I want to sign up for a new class.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No... not for that reason. <= I assume the class was hectic, stressful, or boring.

I just took a 6 week class with somebody... where I only attended 3 classes.  That had nothing to do with the trainer - just really bad day with too much scheduled at the same time.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

We couldn't get into the class at the facility we wanted, so we chose a place that had an opening. For a few reasons, it wasn't the best experience. Firstly, the class appeared to be geared more towards folks who had never had a dog before. Secondly, Piper was one of the older dogs in the group, so we had had more time with her. She could have passed the class the first day. The result of that was we were pretty bored. The instructors didn't seem to be in a hurry, so there was a lot of downtime between training exercises. But, we stuck with it for a few reasons - to get her STAR certification, it provided her time to interact with other dogs, and it was good for our kids to get instruction from someone other than Mom and Dad. We've now registered her for intermediate obedience at the facility we like, with the intention of testing for CGC at the end.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Never. I've always done a ton of research before signing up, and the classes have been fun and the trainer has used methods I am comfortable with.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Jmcarp83 said:


> And never gone back? Signed up for a class at a facility we used for STAR and the first night of the next class was less than stellar.




Yep!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

yep, well, sort of. With my current puppy in our STAR puppy class I attended several classes but didn't finish. Didn't like her method of training.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I signed her up for class at another facility starting in two weeks. It’s a hike in winter BUT I want good training.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup, the timing was all wrong for me. My previous experiences with one group was confusing because the instructors each had their own commands/expectations. ie: 'you should be happy and excited'- 'you're excitement is bad for the dogs, calm down' and so on...
Since then, I've found a great trainer and we've completed many classes with her. I just signed up for Trick Dog!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Ivyacres said:


> Yup, the timing was all wrong for me. My previous experiences with one group was confusing because the instructors each had their own commands/expectations. ie: 'you should be happy and excited'- 'you're excitement is bad for the dogs, calm down' and so on...
> Since then, I've found a great trainer and we've completed many classes with her. I just signed up for Trick Dog!


This was half the issue with the class. The trainers all have different words/ideas. No continuity. And I will be bringing it up. Going forward, until she needs master rally, I don’t anticipate her doing any training there. Three people didn’t show up this week from the first week. And mind you, there were only 6 dogs. Basically using the class time to work on weaknesses. All the trainer did was talk talk talk talk. She starts her Advanced Puppy/Advance Basic class this week. I’m excited for it- I’ve been told the trainer is fantastic and that’s what we need.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes! I signed up for an open obedience class and found that the class was very unstructured. The instructor was training her own dog during class. It turned out to be very expensive ring rental that I had to share with 2 other people. The very last day I went, the instructor wanted me to work on a rally exercise that has nothing to do with with regular obedience.


----------

